# Kershaw "Ken Onion" Leek Folder



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I guess "Accessory" is close!

I bought a Ken Onion Leek at the last Orlando Gun Show for $25, NIB!!!

This is the sweetest, sharpest, sexiest knife I've ever owned. After two days, I yanked out the "safety" catch and tossed it in the drawer.

I got the flat silver version with the partially serrated blade. (Pics coming)

This knife comes HIGHLY reccomended by a guy who's carried a pocket knife most of my 38 years. The one finger assisted opening is awesome. The ergonomics are very good. The clip works very well, but doesn't get in the way.

Now my daily carry:
XD9SC w/ Clipdraw 1-o'clock.
Kershaw Leek, clipped left front pocket.
Spare 16-round mag, left front pocket.

Kel-Tef P-3AT with Belt-Clip at 1-o'clock when I'm working in gym clothes.
Kershaw Leek, clipped left front pocket.
Spare 6-round mag, left front pocket.

Buy one.

Jeff


----------



## wahsben (Dec 31, 2007)

I have two Leeks one with the serrated blade and one without.
They are a very fine knife at a reasonable price.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

$25 is a STEAL! I carried a Kershaw Leek for 4 years, and just recently moved to a Kershaw Shallot. Pretty much the same thing except bigger, and the blade catch is the actual frame not a separate piece. I would highly recommend both. Great buy!

-Jeff-


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

$25 is a great price. Mine is a daily carry now for about 2 years.

I'd reconsider the safety catch though. If you carry it loose in your pocket, you may find yourself with an unplanned hole in your leg (or worse) due to the assisted opening.


----------



## jiffyloose (Sep 12, 2008)

*Love it.*

I got mine awhile ago. I love it ...I did put a nick in the blade prying out a staple at the gun range. oops.


----------

